

Ask HN: Review my weekend project - Irish Gaelic lessons - mise

http://www.bitesizeirish.com/<p>Login: hacker@bitesizeirish.com
Password: v5BBuRz6M6P9sHTHVJ64 
(Valid until 22nd August 2010)<p>Hi there. This is an online language course for Irish Gaelic. That's the native language we have in Ireland. It doesn't have that many daily speakers, but a surprising number of people abroad are interested in it.<p>I'm looking for your feedback on UX, content, lessons, audio, and anything else that comes to mind. You might even learn something about the language, but I'm sure I'll learn more from you!<p>Eoin
======
zeemonkee
Disclaimer: tha Gàidhlig cheana agaim, is albanach mi ;-)

Does this price include interactive lessons, or just pre-recorded sounds ?
i.e. is there any way you can have interaction (e.g. lessons checked) with a
native speaker ?

~~~
mise
Dia dhuit! The lessons are currently static, with the exception of the sound
recordings. Are you suggesting a one-to-one check of exercises would be
useful? I try to have something as passive as possible, not requiring a
response, but I recognise that it would be a nice proposition.

